# Reptile Rescue Den in Bolton...



## shackybracky

Hi guys. I just wanted to post about an experience I had a few days ago with Rescue Reptile Den in Bolton.

We're emigrating to Australia and following a recommendation on this forum I made arrangements via emails to take some of my animals over to the rescue to either be rehomed or kept there. I have had some of these animals over 15 years and I want the best homes for them before we move. We drove over to Bolton on Saturday with 2 boas, a tarrantula and a gecko. When we arrived we left them in the car so that we could first have a look where they would be going before handing them over. We went through the gate to the garden and a woman came out of the house and shut the door behind her. We introduced ourselves and said we had brought some animals over as agreed over emails. In a very rude manner she told us she only knew of the Boas. We had been honest over emails about what animals we were bringing so we were surprised to find out she was surprised. We asked if it would be a problem for her to take the tarrantula and gecko and in a short voice she said no. Looking over my shoulder she asked where they were and we said they were in the car and asked if we could see where they would be going before we brought them in. Again very rudely she told us no we couldn't because they were having building work done. I explained I worked on building sites and that I had had the animals for many years and I would like to see that they were going to a good place. In an extremely rude voice she said no sorry you can't. So we left and I brought the animals home. We have since found another rescue in Leeds who we are going to see this weekend.

If the woman at Bolton had explained politely about building work we'd still have brought the animals home but we'd have understood, even after wasting 2 hours of driving. Instead, the level of attitude and sheer impoliteness left us wondering what she was hiding. I certainly wouldn't take any of my animals there.

I would urge anyone who visits any rescues or rehomes any animals to make sure you see where they are going before handing them over. I have worked in dog rescue for 2 years and from what I saw on Saturday Reptile Rescue Den is not a good place.


----------



## Meko

shackybracky said:


> Hi guys. I just wanted to post about an experience I had a few days ago with Rescue Reptile Den in Bolton.
> 
> We're emigrating to Australia and following a recommendation on this forum I made arrangements via emails to take some of my animals over to the rescue to either be rehomed or kept there. I have had some of these animals over 15 years and I want the best homes for them before we move. We drove over to Bolton on Saturday with 2 boas, a tarrantula and a gecko. When we arrived we left them in the car so that we could first have a look where they would be going before handing them over. We went through the gate to the garden and a woman came out of the house and shut the door behind her. We introduced ourselves and said we had brought some animals over as agreed over emails. In a very rude manner she told us she only knew of the Boas. We had been honest over emails about what animals we were bringing so we were surprised to find out she was surprised. We asked if it would be a problem for her to take the tarrantula and gecko and in a short voice she said no. Looking over my shoulder she asked where they were and we said they were in the car and asked if we could see where they would be going before we brought them in. Again very rudely she told us no we couldn't because they were having building work done. I explained I worked on building sites and that I had had the animals for many years and I would like to see that they were going to a good place. In an extremely rude voice she said no sorry you can't. So we left and I brought the animals home. We have since found another rescue in Leeds who we are going to see this weekend.
> 
> If the woman at Bolton had explained politely about building work we'd still have brought the animals home but we'd have understood, even after wasting 2 hours of driving. Instead, the level of attitude and sheer impoliteness left us wondering what she was hiding. I certainly wouldn't take any of my animals there.
> 
> I would urge anyone who visits any rescues or rehomes any animals to make sure you see where they are going before handing them over. I have worked in dog rescue for 2 years and from *what I saw on Saturday Reptile Rescue Den is not a good place*.


you just said yourself that you didn't see anything.

Plenty of people from here have dealt with Denise; i've been there 3 times myself (once giving a friend a lift to collect a CWD, once when i won a viv on eBay and once when taking a friend to collect a tortoise) and never had any problems. Denise has always been friendly and polite.


----------



## blood and guts

It would be intresting to hear the flip side of the story, yes theres some very bad rescues out there but denise has never been put in that camp as fare as im aware and has saved many animals over the years shes been doing this..


----------



## .:KayLee:.

I'm sorry to hear about your experience. :gasp:
I've rescued one reptile from Denise and she was nothing but lovely, as was her husband(?). We went inside her house to collect and it seemed alright at the time..?


----------



## shackybracky

Thewoman we saw was not denise! Well, it was not the woman that appears on the website called Denise? Unless she has changed appearance a lot. Im starting to wonder whether were talking about the same place!


----------



## shackybracky

Meko i've pm'd you with the address we went to. Is it the same place?

I know we didn't actually see anyhting behind the gate but the experience we had in front of the gate was bad enough. The womans behaviour certainly suggested she had something to hide.


----------

